# Neighbors!



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Have any of you done passive aggressive or direct retaliation to your neighbors who don't respect your property?

I stepped in dog sh!t yesterday evening while doing a quick midweek mow, before the heavens opened up for the weekend. Scooped the flattened turd, or what was left of it (the rest was in my shoe tread) with my shovel and put it in front of their mailbox with a few runners. I'm getting sick and tired of them letting their dogs outside, unleashed to do their business in neighbor's lawns.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This one is a good read. :lol:


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I think that is free fertilizer.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> This one is a good read. :lol:


Haha. Forgot about that thread. I bookmarked it when I first joined. Havent had an update in a while.



Miller_Low_Life said:


> I think that is free fertilizer.


Not when half of the bag is on my shoe. $/M is through the roof!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

well I am the one with the real CraCra living next door. nothing new to report lately. I think she has discovered online dating because there is a different truck there every other night ... lol. either that or a live website. eeeewwwwwww.

called the state last week and of course no word back from them. the saga continues.

as far as the dog poop my other neighbor has two labs. they are not well trained and had an issue of them coming over a couple of times a day and dropping a load or two. tried to talk to them about it and they said Sorry ... but it still continued.

if I saw them running through the yard at times I'd kick on the irrigation system via my Rachio app. one day when cutting grass I discovered another pile that was day old or so. I grabbed a shovel and scooped it up and tossed it towards their house. I guess I tossed it a little hard and it ended up on the brick right beside their front door. nothing like day old dog crap sticking to the brick work .. lol.

since that time I've yet to find another pile in our yard. YMMV


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/44266/mending-wall


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

A while back my wife and I spent about 3 hours tearing out all the weeds and trees along the back of our chainlink fence to plant a nice hedge to block out the ugly alley. Planted 25 arborvitae along the back of the fence. Came out the next day to find all of them flattened with tire tracks right through them. In a hot blooded irish rage I put spike strips along the back of the plants. He didn't like that at all and called the cops. Officer said I was liable if someone stepped on them and thats the last thing I needed. I took them out and decided to put up a solid 8' pure spite fence. While putting up the fence He did some good yelling and burnouts to shoot gravel at us and the yard, not to mention threatening most of my family. Spite Fence is up and everything is mostly tamed. I think it would take a lot more fence to make him a good neighbor though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wow that's nuts ^^


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> A while back my wife and I spent about 3 hours tearing out all the weeds and trees along the back of our chainlink fence to plant a nice hedge to block out the ugly alley. Planted 25 arborvitae along the back of the fence. Came out the next day to find all of them flattened with tire tracks right through them. In a hot blooded irish rage I put spike strips along the back of the plants. He didn't like that at all and called the cops. Officer said I was liable if someone stepped on them and thats the last thing I needed. I took them out and decided to put up a solid 8' pure spite fence. While putting up the fence He did some good yelling and burnouts to shoot gravel at us and the yard, not to mention threatening most of my family. Spite Fence is up and everything is mostly tamed. I think it would take a lot more fence to make him a good neighbor though.


You planted trees on your property and he ran them all over? Cops were ok with that?


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@jessehurlburt Yup, they also didn't do anything when he threatened to kill me and burn my house down, or when he threw his trash over the fence which is on camera now. Their advise was to move...


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:


> @jessehurlburt Yup, they also didn't do anything when he threatened to kill me and burn my house down, or when he threw his trash over the fence which is on camera now. Their advise was to move...


Wow, I feel bad for you. Nothing worse than being threatened with bodily harm. His actions may constitute assault. I would document everything (video evidence of the assault would work) and seek a court injunction.

If you are successful in obtaining an injunction further harassment/assault could land him in jail.

You can also sue him in small claims court for destruction of property and trespassing if you have evidence.

I'm sorry you have to put up with this! I hope you're able to achieve a positive outcome.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

If a dog or a deer gets a fast BB or .1`77 pellet in the hams , they won't come back.

I would point out that the cop can talk about liability but it is judges and juries that decide such things not police officers.
I would put the spikes back. With a small city compliant no trespassing sign.

If a neighbor ever threatened my family I would burn down his house. In very short order. You can light things from a distance with a laser.

If the police won't help try the prosecuting attorney's office. If you have video tape of the asshole then give it to your local news TeeWee station.

Of course you have to remember that when you rassle with a pig you get mud on yourself and the pig likes it.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> @jessehurlburt Yup, they also didn't do anything when he threatened to kill me and burn my house down, or when he threw his trash over the fence which is on camera now. Their advise was to move...


That really sucks the police wouldn't help. It is illegal to threaten someone like that. I might head down to the station and try to find someone more reasonable to chat with. At least get a report filed that he threatened you and your family in case he were to do it again. Shitty situation..


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

The police are 100% correct when they told you that you cannot booby-trap your yard. Even if you post clear signs warning trespassers that traps exist that is still illegal.

What if your neighbor commits a crime and the police chase him through your yard and the officer is impaled on your spikes? Or a child accidentally walks over it?

Don't argue with the police, you want them on your side in the long run. You may have seemed unreasonable with the spikes, so the officer may have thought you are both a little unhinged.

Be a civilized neighbor (do not stoop to his level) and use the legal system to your advantage. That will make his actions seem unreasonable. Retaliation makes you both look unreasonable.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

just plant some bamboo and watch him really get PO'ed next year.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> just plant some bamboo and watch him really get PO'ed next year.


He'd probably love that. He's into SE asian things, and because bamboo is so prevalent in that area, he'd probably allow the rhizomes to take over his yard. Ex navy stationed in that part of the world. Married a Phillipeno woman. Goes back there every 2 years. I honestly have a very civil relationship with him, it just the dog poo thing. I've known him for 22 yrs.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@gene_stl got it right with the pigs in the mud. I've stayed out of things and it gets a little better. Just nice to vent around here to people who appreciate how much work we put into our houses and how much it sucks when people literally crap on it.


----------

